# Stockholm



## manba (Jul 23, 2009)

Stockholm, always stunning.


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Great stuff, thanks fro the photos!

Not really related... but our first IKEA opened here in Denver this weekend (finally). Very exciting. I tried to go over to get some meatballs for lunch today - took three hours, it was so busy!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Dr.Seltsam said:


>


You have a seriously good eye for photography my Freund! :shocked:
Perfect angles and great clarity! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

bunt_q said:


> Great stuff, thanks fro the photos!
> 
> Not really related... but our first IKEA opened here in Denver this weekend (finally). Very exciting. I tried to go over to get some meatballs for lunch today - took three hours, it was so busy!


How cool! Swedish culture is spreading around the World.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

I love revisiting this thread, those pictures above are incredible.


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

Great city, tnx for sharing


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Summertime seems lovely in Stockholm! Absolutely unique city, thank you for these photos!


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

My last photo:



Thanks again for your nice comments!

Goodbye Stockholm...hope to see you again soon!


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

The last picture is amazing! The mood of it feels nostalgic. 
Thank you very much for a great photothread! I wish you to come back as soon as you will want to. There is much more to see there.


----------



## Thermo (Oct 25, 2005)

Gorgeous city! Without a doubt the most beautiful Scandinavian city.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

You're welcome, dj4life! 

I made a cut-out of that picture above, but the quality suffers a little bit:


My photo.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice and neat city.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

I really enjoyed this photo tour & that last pic is a great way to close the thread


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

Downtown Stockholm - The modern part of Vasagatan










Taken by me


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

^^ Nice!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful photos....thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## SthlmSöder (Jul 29, 2009)

really beautiful photos in this thread! I really love the pictures of the archipelago! damn i must go out on the islands next summer


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

There is no place like it really!


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

^^


----------

